# Dog Kicking Cop: Reinstated With Back pay



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Dog Kicking Cop Reinstated with Back Pay | Life With Dogs


This is sick!!! :angryfire::angryfire::angryfire:


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

How horrible!!! Poor dog!
I'm glad this was caught on video and hope he gets punished to the fullest.

LADYLAW: Can you chime in on this? His lawyer says this is the form of punishment he was tought in training!?!?


----------



## pinkyle (Feb 10, 2012)

The video makes me want to physically assault the Trooper. I wish SHP hadn't been so quick to fire this guy. What a complete conspiracy. I wish the DA's office would charge him with animal cruelty. Regardless, I hope that he's blacklisted by his squad and co-workers.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Is he hanging the dog AND kicking him? What the **** does he think that is going to accomplish?! INSANITY!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

IMO, the department and the trainers should be charged.... Not just the handler. Apparently this "technique" is condoned from the top.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Bottom line - this trooper is an evil, evil person!!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This happened in 2007, he is going to get 5 years worth of back pay. No way. If he kicked his cruiser like that, wouldn't it be damaging government property? If the dog his his own property he should be charged with felony animal cruelty. That should lose him his job. 

What kind of a court system is going to award this guy his job and back pay???


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

How horrible!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

The North Carolina Highway Patrol K-9 Scandal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

"During the three day hearing, several police officers testified on behalf of Jones saying Ricoh and other dogs received tough discipline to get them to obey commands which included being swung and hung from their leads, zapped with shock collars and stun guns and hit with plastic bottles filled with rocks."

This is shameful!!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Based on everyone's reaction to the video & reading the below description...there is no way I can watch the video. Disgusting....



*On August 8, 2007, during a canine training exercise, **North Carolina Highway Patrol** Sgt. Charles L. Jones was video taped by cell phone hanging his assigned **police dog** by the neck and repeatedly kicking the dog in order for it to release a **chew toy** that was in the dog's mouth. Jones claimed he was following proper canine handling procedure*.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

I am trying to post this but have to keep deleting....
This man needs to be fired and filed on. This is obviously some backwoods Bubba nonsense. That is NOT how we teach a hard headed dog to out. I would be in trouble if I would have seen this because I would have whipped that cop and taken his dog
The good old boy club there obviously prevailed. The public needs to rise up. this is clearly Cruelty to Animals and if these morons attended some school or seminar that taught this,they need to be shut down. This makes me ill........ Anyone that would do that to an animal, does not need a badge or a gun. Abusive....... I could go on.........


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I would like to send a video to Sgt. Jones of my 13 year old daughter having our young GSD "out" his favorite toy even after he's all ramped up from having a good time.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Well, with all due respect your dog and 13yr old daughter are not police k9. Big difference. *however* I have been using motivational methods with hard,drivey police k9s for many years that I learned long ago from some sport folks overseas and they work. All of this compulsive ludicrous nonsense is old school and still keeps hanging around.......
I have won bets at our NNDDA nationals with some k9 cops whose dogs would not out. I bet them that I could fix their dog given some time with my methods. I always win IF the dog has a stable temperament. Not all dogs who do not out are stable. FYI


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

ladylaw203 said:


> Well, with all due respect your dog and 13yr old daughter are not police k9. Big difference. *however* I have been using motivational methods with hard,drivey police k9s for many years that I learned long ago from some sport folks overseas and they work. All of this compulsive ludicrous nonsense is old school and still keeps hanging around.......
> I have won bets at our NNDDA nationals with some k9 cops whose dogs would not out. I bet them that I could fix their dog given some time with my methods. I always win IF the dog has a stable temperament. Not all dogs who do not out are stable. FYI


I know not the samething at all in comparsion...I was just being curt with my comment.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Who on God's green earth thought these "methods" would be effective and yield the desired result? Kicking the **** out of a hard dog is not going to get it in "control", it's going to create a harder dog who is OUT of control... fight or flight response. Absolutely sickening...I can't believe the "oh, well we all do it" flew in court.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

LoveEcho said:


> .I can't believe the "oh, well we all do it" flew in court.


All I know is; we don't all do it. 

DFrost


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Here is a petition asking for full prosecution of this idiot. It is true that the entire department should be re-done, I can't believe so many stood up for him and said it was commone practice but perhaps prosecuting this one will make the others think twice. Maybe there is more we could do, IDK, it is scary! http://www.thepetitionsite.com/46/justice-for-k9-dogs-full-prosecution-for-sgt-charles-l-jones/

Thanks


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

DFrost said:


> All I know is; we don't all do it.
> 
> DFrost


Oh I know; we work pretty extensively with several PD's in surrounding states--- that's my point-- none of them can fathom that argument flying either, so how did it??


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

This makes me happy that the only K-9's I've been close up with have loved their dogs like mad, and wouldn't dream of treating them this way.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

I can't even believe this!!!!!!!!! This is AWFUL. 

That poor dog, that poor dog. That poor dog.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

I've seen K9 officers train first-hand, and incorporate old-school tactics...

None of which involved beating or kicking the dogs. This man should never be allowed NEAR another dog (or cat, or any other "pet" animal, for that matter!) for the rest of his life. Not just for the abuse, but for sitting around and defending himself.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Draugr said:


> I've seen K9 officers train first-hand, and incorporate old-school tactics...
> 
> None of which involved beating or kicking the dogs. .


 
I'm about as "old school" as they come. My first working dog school was in Germany in 1966. We didn't use it then, I don't use tactics such as that today. 

DFrost


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

DFrost said:


> I'm about as "old school" as they come. My first working dog school was in Germany in 1966. We didn't use it then, I don't use tactics such as that today.
> 
> DFrost


Three thumbs up!

Don't ask me how I managed that, but this post deserves more than just the standard two . So, three!


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Draugr said:


> I've seen K9 officers train first-hand, and incorporate old-school tactics...
> 
> .


well obviously this is used somewhere. I have seen some lousy methods in my 25yrs of police k9. I have not seen this extreme but I have seen methods used that I raised **** about and some of it was dog sport. The point is when someone sees something like this they need to start raising **** for as long as it takes.......


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

ladylaw203 said:


> well obviously this is used somewhere. I have seen some lousy methods in my 25yrs of police k9. I have not seen this extreme but I have seen methods used that I raised **** about and some of it was dog sport. The point is when someone sees something like this they need to start raising **** for as long as it takes.......


A retired state trooper has a training facility here in the area. She is very active in rescue as well and when they get some nice working prospects she wouldn't adopt them out to the police, because she says they treat their dogs like crap and use so much compulsion that it's sickening. 

Honestly, I believe it. This is not the first case of of Cops beating their dogs. There was another video where a dog was dragged around, than taken over by the trainer, beaten and the video ended up on youtube. 

I also remember the training video from one trainer, that I watched with a team mate where they shaved the dogs neck so the electric shock was stronger. That dog wasn't treated very well either. Not going into details but it made me sick to my stomach. It was just wrong and that was a police training video.

Plus, it sort of happens everywhere. Doesn't matter if a pet home, sport home or working home... there will always be people that take "corrections" (if you can even call that) to a new level.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

ladylaw203 said:


> well obviously this is used somewhere. I have seen some lousy methods in my 25yrs of police k9. I have not seen this extreme but I have seen methods used that I raised **** about and some of it was dog sport. The point is when someone sees something like this they need to start raising **** for as long as it takes.......


I wasn't knocking "old-school" tactics. Just pointing out that I've seen them used in training K9 police dogs. Brought it up to point it out that beating and kicking the dogs STILL has no place in training, no matter how "old school" your training regimen is.

As someone else in this thread said it is a lot more carrot than stick nowadays, and I did see a lot of that even (the carrot).


----------



## jlthorpe (Aug 23, 2011)

GSD2 said:


> Here is a petition asking for full prosecution of this idiot. It is true that the entire department should be re-done, I can't believe so many stood up for him and said it was commone practice but perhaps prosecuting this one will make the others think twice. Maybe there is more we could do, IDK, it is scary! http://www.thepetitionsite.com/46/justice-for-k9-dogs-full-prosecution-for-sgt-charles-l-jones/
> 
> Thanks


They did that because that is how they were all trained. I can see that in the beginning you might not know any different. After some time though, and if you're a handler that's worth beans, then you should know the difference. The guys who trained this way had been doing it for years. Because of this, they have ruined the program. The NEW program in place is good for interdiction, but there is no more tracking and apprehension as they are using labs and retrievers. 

The new training techniques used are all positive reinforcement only. The program has been revamped and gone through great strides. It's BILLIONS times better then it used to be. 

Having said all that, the trooper will get his job back not because of what he did, but because of how it was handled by the State. If they had gone about it the proper way, there would have been no recourse for him.


----------



## jlthorpe (Aug 23, 2011)

pinkyle said:


> The video makes me want to physically assault the Trooper. I wish SHP hadn't been so quick to fire this guy. What a complete conspiracy. I wish the DA's office would charge him with animal cruelty. Regardless, I hope that he's blacklisted by his squad and co-workers.


They weren't. The legal issues started when the Governor's office got involved and made them violate proper procedure and fire him immediately without due process. While I hate what it's done to the agency and to the K9 program, and I don't agree with any of those training techniques at all. ITS NOT ABOUT THAT.... It's about the process that wasn't followed when disciplining him.


----------

